# Weihnachtstrial in Cottbus am 25./26.12.06



## bertieeee (15. Dezember 2006)

so ich lade alle Franzosen, Chemnitzer, Berliner, Dresdener, Görlitzer, Hoyerswerdener und und und in unser schickes städtchen Cottbus zum Weihnachtstrial ein. Glühwein wird es in Massen geben, dann habe ich noch gehört das der ALEX eine leckere Stolle backen möchte (nach Omas altem Rezept).Wir hatten denn 24 angesetzt aber irgendwie ham da nicht mal die cottbuser Zeit also dachten wir uns so ab dem 25.12 (wäre alex lieb weil er nur bis zum 26 hier wär aber er meinte für denn sport könne er noch etwas länger bleiben).ALSO WÄR LUST HATT KANN JA MAL NEN PAAR VORSCHLÄGE HIER POSTEN, und dann sehen wir weiter!!!


----------



## trail-kob (15. Dezember 2006)

cottbus ? habter ne halle oder wie wird das wetter werden ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMetal (15. Dezember 2006)

klingt gut würd ich sagen


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (15. Dezember 2006)

bertieeee schrieb:


> so ich lade alle Franzosen, Chemnitzer, Berliner, Dresdener, Görlitzer, Hoyerswerdener und und und in unser schickes städtchen Cottbus zum Weihnachtstrial ein. Glühwein wird es in Massen geben, dann habe ich noch gehört das der ALEX eine leckere Stolle backen möchte (nach Omas altem Rezept).Wir hatten denn 24 angesetzt aber irgendwie ham da nicht mal die cottbuser Zeit also dachten wir uns so ab dem 25.12 (wäre alex lieb weil er nur bis zum 26 hier wär aber er meinte für denn sport könne er noch etwas länger bleiben).ALSO WÄR LUST HATT KANN JA MAL NEN PAAR VORSCHLÄGE HIER POSTEN, und dann sehen wir weiter!!!



erst glühwein un dann trialen?wenn das so is überleg ich mir auch zu kommen


----------



## bertieeee (15. Dezember 2006)

na klar ham wir ne halle in cb aber bei dem wetter kann man auch draussen fahren und wenns ******** wird fahren wir eben in der halle. dann macht mal paar vorschläge zwecks datum.(und ich sage dir der glühwein wird in strömen fließen )


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (15. Dezember 2006)

ahhhhh  shice^^wäre in der zeit in lauta(kreis kamenz,großraum hoyerswerda) aber diesmal fahren wir nur mit 50%iger wahrscheinlichkeit in das kaff^^naja mal sehn. gruss aus köln


----------



## Monty-rider (15. Dezember 2006)

schade bin leider zu der zeit bei meinerschwester in mutterstadt.
naja vieleicht ein andermal


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (16. Dezember 2006)

WIE JETZ.................stollen?? ich glaub wenn ich versuch nen stollen zu zaubern, und ihr den probiert fährt danach keiner mehr....    
Aber gegens vorglühen habe ich nix! da binsch dabei! Also leute seht mal zu das ihr euch aufrappelt ins schöne cottbus zu komm.zu wasser zu lande oder in der luft mir egal hauptsache ihr erscheint zahlreich!! also bis dahin!


----------



## kingspohla (16. Dezember 2006)

tagchen.........bin über weihnachten in hoyerswerda....ich nehm mal mein radl mit-vieleicht komm ich vorbei........

gruß.......


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (17. Dezember 2006)

könnte man die session auf den 23.12 verlegen?andernfalls is mit den chemnitzern nicht zu rechnen,weil wir dann net mit nem wochenendticket fahren können un uns die ganze sache zu teuer wird.


----------



## bertieeee (17. Dezember 2006)

also von meiner seite hab ich keine bedenken aber der alex kommt ja erst am 23 so gegen 16..17 uhr, ich werd da nochmal nachhaken und dann meld ich mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (17. Dezember 2006)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:


> könnte man die session auf den 23.12 verlegen?andernfalls is mit den chemnitzern nicht zu rechnen,weil wir dann net mit nem wochenendticket fahren können un uns die ganze sache zu teuer wird.



::::::::::::::nachgehackt::::::::::::::


ich würd ja gern eher komm. aber meine püppi is satag noch obeidn bis 14h. und deswegen wirds ni eher leider. sorry boys


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (17. Dezember 2006)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:


> könnte man die session auf den 23.12 verlegen?andernfalls is mit den chemnitzern nicht zu rechnen,weil wir dann net mit nem wochenendticket fahren können un uns die ganze sache zu teuer wird.



::::::::::::::nachgehackt::::::::::::::


ich würd ja gern eher komm. aber meine püppi is satag noch obeidn bis 14h. und deswegen wirds ni eher leider. sorry boys   
dann mach ichs mir mitn bertie gemütlich   
>>>>>mehr glühwein für die die kommen.......


----------



## bertieeee (18. Dezember 2006)

also wie gesagt von mir aus können wir das auch am 23 machen damit die chemnitzer auch mal in cb fahren durften.


----------



## Trialer Chris (18. Dezember 2006)

Die Görlitzer würden auch nur am 23. kommen.
Wenns am 23. is sind wir da. Wär cool!


----------



## bertieeee (18. Dezember 2006)

na dann würd ich doch sagen am 23. und dannach können wir mit dem alex glühwein trinken


----------



## Monty-rider (18. Dezember 2006)

na dann bis dahin. wird bestimmt lustig und danach noch was trinken ... lecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke.Skywalker (18. Dezember 2006)

man man man

ich bin erstaunt, wo es die leute teilweise so über weihnachten hin verschlägt...

...lauta und hoywoy. 

das hätte ich ja nicht gedacht. 
ich bin ursprünglich aus bernsdorf, aber ich werde dieses jahr in bln bleiben. trialen kann ich dieses jahr eh nicht mehr (siehe verletzungs-thread). 

aber trotzdem viel spass!


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (18. Dezember 2006)

bertieeee schrieb:


> na dann würd ich doch sagen am 23. und dannach können wir mit dem alex glühwein trinken



aso geht die party nu am 23.?  

dann lass ma was hören bezüglich treffpunkt,uhrzeit un welcher der 100 bahnhöfe in cottbus dem treffpunkt am nähesten is un wie un wo wir uns treffen falls es schneit un mir in de halle machen.....

wer kommt nu eig alles außer den chemnitzern?kommt noch wer aus dresden?kommen die görlitzer?.....

.....un berti denk an die glühweinpulle(n) für die after-trial-party mitm alex ;-)


----------



## bertieeee (18. Dezember 2006)

na aber das machen wir und die görlitzer kommen und mal sehen wer noch komm treffpnkt schreib ich dann mal rein


----------



## bertieeee (19. Dezember 2006)

na schreibt mir mal wann eure züge in cb sind an dann sehen wir weiter


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (19. Dezember 2006)

sag einfach mal grob ne zeit,dann kann ich dir sagen welche züge in dem zeitraum am hbf eintreffen.


----------



## bertieeee (19. Dezember 2006)

ich dacht so an um 11 oder 1130


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (19. Dezember 2006)

bertieeee schrieb:


> ich dacht so an um 11 oder 1130



wir könnten 11:01 oda 11:50 am hbf sein....


----------



## MSC-Trialer (19. Dezember 2006)

Ich wäre für 11.50Uhr bzw. glei 12Uhr. Jede Minute mehr Schlaf wäre ein Segen


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (19. Dezember 2006)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Ich wäre für 11.50Uhr bzw. glei 12Uhr. Jede Minute mehr Schlaf wäre ein Segen



ja so seh ich das auch,sagen wir am besten direkt 19:00uhr un beschränken uns auf den glühwein


----------



## Fabi (19. Dezember 2006)

@ die Chemnitzer
Hättet ihr auf eurem Ticket noch einen Platz frei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bertieeee (19. Dezember 2006)

kauft euch ne karte und dann sagt ihr mir wenn ihr da seid und ich werde warten und abend wird gesoffen


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (19. Dezember 2006)

sin 11:50 am hbf....

was is mit den görlitzern?


----------



## bertieeee (19. Dezember 2006)

@fabi wenn du mitkommen solltest kannst du dann mal bitte die dvd mitbring!


----------



## franktrial (19. Dezember 2006)

Hab jetzt gelesen 23.12, also dann bin ich auch dabei, Cottbus ist ja nich so weit.
Muss bloß nochmal gucken wann die Züge fahren.


----------



## franktrial (19. Dezember 2006)

So, wäre dann 11.51 Uhr da, das past ja prima mit den Chemnitzern. treffen wir uns dann einfach vorm Bahnhof, oder?


----------



## bertieeee (19. Dezember 2006)

schick dann kommen ja nen paar wirds ja abgehen in cb 
dann werd ich so um 1200 vor dem haupteingang stehen


----------



## bertieeee (20. Dezember 2006)

wenn noch was sein sollte hier ist meine nummer 01743050886


----------



## kingspohla (20. Dezember 2006)

bin ab freitag in hoy-city........vieleicht komm ich am 23.mit nem kumpel vorbei..

gruß tim......


----------



## Monty-rider (21. Dezember 2006)

Die Görlitzer sind dann 11.08 Uhr da! wir warten dann und machen uns warm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMetal (24. Dezember 2006)

war ne feine session!

so fährt man ohne fahrradticket mit der bahn!




und hier das gruppenfoto




actionpics gibts hoffentlich noch von denen, die welche gemacht haben!


----------



## MSC-Trialer (24. Dezember 2006)

HeavyMetal schrieb:


> war ne feine session!
> 
> so fährt man ohne fahrradticket mit der bahn!
> 
> ...



Wir sehn alle wie Zombis aus, so geil Man darf garnicht näher ranzoomen


----------



## Martin Kohnert (25. Dezember 2006)

Erklärt mir mal bitte einer *genau* wie ich die Bilder in Großformat (2 MPix ohne Konvertierung) einfügen kann.


----------



## HeavyMetal (25. Dezember 2006)

lade sie in dein fotoalbum und füge dann den link der dir wenn du das bild im album anklickst, unten angezeigt wird, einfach in deinen beitrag ein!


----------



## Martin Kohnert (25. Dezember 2006)

[BR]





[BR]





[BR]





[BR]


----------



## Martin Kohnert (25. Dezember 2006)

Und danke für den Tipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin Kohnert (25. Dezember 2006)

-





-





-





-





-


----------

